# Smith Motor Wheel



## squeedals (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm sure folks have seen this gem up fro auction......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Bik...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19f5b74f35&vxp=mtr


----------



## bike (Oct 27, 2014)

*Excellent*

paperweight!


----------



## squeedals (Oct 27, 2014)

bike said:


> paperweight!




That's one hell of a heavy paper weight. More like a boat anchor?? So I take it they're not worth much Paul? Not that I need one with two Whiz motors staring at me.


----------



## bike (Oct 27, 2014)

*broken and missing*

all the hard to find parts...


----------



## squeedals (Oct 27, 2014)

bike said:


> all the hard to find parts...




Must be why he's unloading it on the Bay. Odd looking creature.


----------



## bike (Oct 27, 2014)

*they run along side the bike-tricycle*






I dont care for them as much as motors that mount ON the bike


----------



## squeedals (Oct 27, 2014)

bike said:


> I dont care for them as much as motors that mount ON the bike



  Oh yeah......one was on Pickers a while back. Mike was ga ga about it.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 27, 2014)

i think the smiths/briggs were really the best for choice for most folks......affordable,you could easily detach for any reason (run out of gas,malfunction) and "ditch" the unit,go into town get parts and ride back to the "ditched" wheel 

the other thing was you could unbolt it and repurpose it on all kinds of applications where other things like motorcycles were less adaptable


----------



## toyman (Dec 7, 2014)

*Shaw motorbike*

Check out this motorbike


----------



## toyman (Dec 7, 2014)

*Best Shaw motobike ever*

This is in my opinion the best Shaw motorbike ever built.Notice the leaf spring front fender,the super rare Breeze carb,and the paint detail is fantastic.This bike was built by George Coons.He is a huge asset to the hobby.


----------



## toyman (Dec 7, 2014)

*Best Shaw motobike ever*

This is in my opinion the best Shaw motorbike ever built.Notice the leaf spring front fender,the super rare Breeze carb,and the paint detail is fantastic.This bike was built by George Coons.He is a huge asset to the hobby.my pictures


my pictures


----------



## toyman (Dec 7, 2014)

*My original 1901 Steffey*

This is supposedly the only original 1901 Steffey in existence.I boughgt it at the Davenport motorcycle meet a few years ago.It is my favorite motorbike.It was fould just as it is in a barn a few years ago.Even the tires are original and hold air.And yes it does run.my picturesmy pictures


----------



## toyman (Dec 7, 2014)

http://


----------



## toyman (Dec 7, 2014)

*Steffey picture  (still learning how to post)*


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 13, 2014)

What an interesting find!!

That's something a person can't pass up when you find it!!


----------



## jimmie jam (Jan 19, 2015)

Indian with Shaw...


----------

